# Nikon or Canon?



## Katkoota (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi, I am new here and curious to know: is most members here: a Nikon or Canon Users?

Out of curiosity  Also trying to increase the number of threads that I start in the forum (to 5 threads) so that I become capable to post a photo. This is my 3rd thread. Two more to go. Please bare with me as I really wanna show you a couple of my photos so that some can better answer my question posted in the intro thread. While doing so, I thought it will be nice to start 3 more threads to learn more about the forum. So, I am starting it to see if most members here are: CANON or NIKON users?!


As for me, I am a NIKON user. The D80 was my first SLR. Then I got the D3 and recently the D7000. I still have all cameras and love them

Kat


----------



## thatfornoobs (Jan 29, 2011)

Nikon user. First dslr was D40 then the D60, the D3000 and now the D3100. ;p


----------



## ann (Jan 29, 2011)

It really makes no difference. BOth will make great images if the person firing the shutter makes the right decisions.


----------



## Formatted (Jan 29, 2011)

ann said:


> It really makes no difference. BOth will make great images if the person firing the shutter makes the right decisions.



This ^^ at the entry level, but at high end range things like ISO performance vs Megapixel count come into play...


----------



## dnavarrojr (Jan 29, 2011)

Having rented both, I have found that it depends...

First, if you have existing equipment for either one, I'd stick with that brand.  I'm a Canon shooter and I have so much money invested in Canon mount lenses that I'll probably always be a Canon shooter.

However, I rented a Nikon and Canon when I was testing cameras and found from my research that (the better) Nikons shot better it low light.  It had much less (and more pleasing) noise at higher ISOs than the Canon.

Ultimately, I went with Canon because I mostly shoot video.  And from my tests, the Canon was more versatile and had better overall image quality in video than the Nikon. However, had I been a still shoot, I probably would have gone with the Nikon.  Not just because of the low light performance, but because the majority of members in my local Camera Club are Nikon shooters... and I feel like the odd man out at times. 

As Ann said, however, what matters most is you and how you use the camera.


----------



## John Mc (Jan 29, 2011)

Lol, its just a box with a sensor in it! i dont really care for the names,i bought my camera to use my friends lenses when out with her.


----------



## dnavarrojr (Jan 29, 2011)

John Mc said:


> Lol, its just a box with a sensor in it! i dont really care for the names,i bought my camera to use my friends lenses when out with her.



I need more friends like this (with lenses I can borrow)...


----------



## simonydes (Jan 29, 2011)

i use canon. bunch of my friends have nikons few have sony. i dunno someone said before what matters most is how you use it..i myself prefer canon.


----------



## MichiganFarts (Jan 29, 2011)

If you want to get more respect around here, you need to turn this into a poll that's biased towards Nikons.  

Also, I think you're right,  think you have to post 5 posts + a Nikon vs. Canon thread in order to post any pictures now.


----------



## ann (Jan 29, 2011)

It is best to handle them both as they feel different in hand, and the operating functions are a bit different.

I would agree that there are difference in the pro bodies, but this a mute point for most on this forum.


----------



## skieur (Jan 29, 2011)

Photo-wise Nikon tends to be a little better in supressing picture noise at the expense of a little sharpness.  Canon tends to be a little better in sharpness but at the expense of a little more picture noise than Nikon. Nikon also has a little warmer colour than Canon which produces better skin colour.

skieur


----------



## KmH (Jan 29, 2011)

Both Nikon and Canon make cameras that are highly capable.

The differences between them are really just nuances.

Nikon and Canon have the vast majority of the digital SLR market and have virtually identical market shares of about 35% each.

The number of Nikon and Canon users here on TPF reflect those numbers.


----------



## skieur (Jan 31, 2011)

Then there are some who like the super fast autofocus in stills and HD video and the live view of the Sony cameras or the weather-sealed Pentax.

skieur


----------



## CNCO (Jan 31, 2011)

there is an old saying, " nothing beats a nikon "  all in all it depends on your use at mentioned above. id like to get a canon because i like their variety of lens than nikon but im a nikon guy.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 4, 2011)

thanks for your responses all  

You know, another useful thing that a person (newbie to forum and relatively new to photography) can get from knowing which camera model the majority has is that if there were many users of the same camera model the newbie has, there will be more chances the technical (camera) questions can be answered. My friends have Canons and others have Sony and others Nikons . All get awesome shots! 

I didn't start this thread to compare whose camera takes better shot  The main reason was to get more number of threads in order to post my own picture to have my question answered.

Kat


----------



## NayLoMo6C (Feb 4, 2011)

those who say one brand is better than the other is clearly biased. the best ( and most logical) thing to do is to go out and actually try to get a hands on experience with both brands and see which one feels best for you. in the end it's you that determines the quality of your photos


----------



## e.rose (Feb 4, 2011)

Pentax.


----------



## e.rose (Feb 4, 2011)

Also, you don't need to start 5 THREADS.  You just need to POST 5 times... as in... comment on OTHER peoples' threads.


----------



## rhino123 (Feb 4, 2011)

I am a Canon user, my camera is 40D and 1000D. I love both of them alot. Although not able to shoot movie, they gave me good and sharp pics.

As for Nikon, I played with a D90 and a D700 briefly before, can't say I love about the feel of the camera, but both gave me great pics too.

So there... there really is no Nikon better or Canon better. Both brands made great cameras, it all boils down to personal preference.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 4, 2011)

e.rose said:


> Also, you don't need to start 5 THREADS.  You just need to POST 5 times... as in... comment on OTHER peoples' threads.



If u go to my profile and check my statistics in this forum, you will count 14 posts in total that I posted (well, with this one, they will be 15 posts). However, the counter only shows 10 posts, under my username here (well, with this one i am posting here, it might show 11 posts).

When I started the intro thread of mine, I responded to 4 posts for OTHER peoples' threads (u can see them in the first 4 posts made from my side in my statistics - so they were one THREAD that i started and 4 posts that i posted: total should be 5 but the forum didnt count them for me) However, the counter did not add them up to the total number of posts that I posted, so i thought that the forum required threads only instead. The second thread that I started, the counter started counting for me. I am new to the forum, so not familiar with it. Nevertheless, tried what I could. what i could.


----------



## Baje212 (Mar 1, 2011)

Personally I believe they both have great qualities and very dependable. I've had a Rebel XT for about 3 years and never had any problems with it... however I recently changed to a Nikon D3100 and can't seem to put it down  I've probably taken 1/2 as many photos in 3 months with the Nikon than I have in 4 years with the Canon. Maybe just my personal addiction but both great manufacturers !!


----------



## kalliela (Mar 2, 2011)

I just got a Nikon F100 and may soon get a d90. I have yet to get my first roll of film back from my first Nikon which is the F100, we'll see how she preformed! Well, we'll see how I preformed lol. I like the way a Nikon fits in my hands better than the Canon. That's all I can tell ya!


----------



## Wario (Mar 3, 2011)

kalliela said:


> I like the way a Nikon fits in my hands better than the Canon. That's all I can tell ya!


 
Most other photographers I've talked to that are Nikon users all say the same thing: Nikon has better ergonomics.  You can hold it in your hands more comfortably, the menu system seems more intuitive, etc. I'm actually a Canon user, and haven't really used anything Nikon besides the D300 (which is sweet camera).  I do think that in the long run Nikon has an edge over Canon in ergonomics, but it just comes down to preference. The new Canon menu systems (starting with the 40D and onward) are much better now, and almost every new body has 3" improved LCD.  I shoot video as well, so Canon is my choice hands down. 5D Mark II is my flagship.


----------



## bobbedson (Mar 3, 2011)

Its always a preference and when you have made that decision to buy a nikon or canon you are likely to stick withbit as you have bought a bundle of lenses, to change is too painful financially. So I guess that folks then make up their mind that what they have is best.

I just went though a process of deciding to stick with Nikon or change to Canon. I stuck with Nikon as I had 3 Nikon dedicated flasguns and would use the old camera as a backup so that I could use the lenses across my main and spare.

So am Nikon now but in film days I was Canon.


----------



## PhillyPhoton (Mar 3, 2011)

Nikon, only because it was the best bang for my buck at the time, Love the camera


----------



## cnutco (Mar 3, 2011)

Nikon here


----------



## UUilliam (Mar 3, 2011)

Stop worrying about what everyone else is shooting, just focus on making your photographs better.


----------



## dewydeeee (Mar 11, 2011)

Hey
There is nothing so special about Nikon  or cannon these are just brand names what you should care about  is the technical aspect I mean shutter speed, megapixel ,........
I have both cannon and nikon. For me both are best.


----------



## RockstarPhotography (Mar 11, 2011)

Polaroid all the way........


----------



## KmH (Apr 21, 2011)

Used gear value is almost entirely determined by the condition of the item, and the salesmanship skills of the seller.

I would almost be willing to bet there are fewer than 10 TPF members that own a top-of-the-line, pro level, Canon 1D MkIV.


----------



## Reuven (Jun 10, 2011)

Wario said:
			
		

> Most other photographers I've talked to that are Nikon users all say the same thing: Nikon has better ergonomics.  You can hold it in your hands more comfortably, the menu system seems more intuitive, etc. I'm actually a Canon user, and haven't really used anything Nikon besides the D300 (which is sweet camera).  I do think that in the long run Nikon has an edge over Canon in ergonomics, but it just comes down to preference. The new Canon menu systems (starting with the 40D and onward) are much better now, and almost every new body has 3" improved LCD.  I shoot video as well, so Canon is my choice hands down. 5D Mark II is my flagship.



Hi, I'm with you with that. 
I own a 400d and I'm getting a 60d in a few weeks time. 
I've tried out two Nikon model d300s and d7000 than decided about to staying with my beloved brand. 
How ever, I've found out if you change mostly a saturation settings you will get the same colours out. 

I love 5d mk2 and when I'll be good I will get it.


----------



## EPPhoto (Jun 10, 2011)

Nikon here,  started years ago with a D40, then D80, then a D90.  Now I use 2 D300's and am awaiting the D400's release!

Sent from Erics iPhone!   (2) Nikon D300 50mm 1.4, 17-55 2.8, 70-200 2.8VRII, 24-70 2.8, 85mm 1.4, (2) SB900


----------



## shortpants (Jun 10, 2011)

I started out with Nikon when I shot film. I had an F100 and N55. They were kind to me. I switched to Canon when I went digital, I forget why. I liked what I could get at the time with limited funds. I wanted to go back to Nikon for a while just because I already had a few lenses, and at the time I felt like Nikon had better glass. I've since changed my mind on that so I'm sticking with Canon.


----------



## photosanity (Jun 12, 2011)

Canon.


----------



## flyingfotos (Jul 8, 2011)

as the old "comparrison test" goes,have a friend take an identical picture with similar canon,and nikon cameras.post them both on your computer screen,and allow you to guess which camera took which picture.use your mouse to flip picture to picture,and see if you can tell the difference.i understand that it can get a little embarrassing,to the typical "pro canon",and "pro nikon"owners.


----------



## cooksnj (Jul 8, 2011)

i like canon, but have never used nikon?


----------



## Trever1t (Jul 8, 2011)

I like turtles!!!


----------



## table1349 (Jul 8, 2011)




----------



## Raigoki (Jul 12, 2011)

^ lol! 

I'm neither a canon or nikon user, but as of the moment, if i'm seeing it as for a semi-pro camera models, i'll have to vote for nikon.


----------



## kbasdeo (Jul 13, 2011)

Canon here


----------



## chalky46 (Aug 7, 2011)

Canon 550d all the way. Awards galore. 600d not as good and not worth it.


----------



## johnh2005 (Aug 7, 2011)

I shoot Sokkia.


----------

